# Pawpawsailor Micarta Laminates...



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Just about finished with a Paper Micarta and Bamboo SWOPFS and a Paper Micarta and Yellowheart Milbro Hunter.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Nice!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Both very nice but the PFS is very,very nice. good skills


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bamboo


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Both very beautiful, specially the PFS.

Should let AZ Stingger know.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

One of my new favorites ! so nice !

cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, super nice! Especially the swopfs


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good looking slings! The multi-color micarta palm swell is great!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I really like the Milbro hunter. I've never seen black micarta before. Did you make it? Beautiful.

winnie


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Winnie said:


> I really like the Milbro hunter. I've never seen black micarta before. Did you make it? Beautiful.
> winnie


Hi Winnie,

I bought a slab of black paper Micarta from a Billiard supply house. It is available in many colors. I understand that this was manufactured under much higher pressure than I can acheive with C-clamps.

Perry


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Beautiful work!

For the life of me can't find the acronym SWOPFS. I Know the PFS part, but what is SWO?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

SWO= slim waist original. I think.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Beautiful work!
> 
> For the life of me can't find the acronym SWOPFS. I Know the PFS part, but what is SWO?


Not surprised! lol... It is my adaptation and modification of DGUI's OPFS (Original Pickle Fork Shooter), wherein my version has a Slim Waist... Therefore SWOPFS... There are many other slim waist PFS's out there, but most have longer grips... This follows the dimensions of the OPFS in width and length, gap shape and size etc... Just slimmer for a better grip in my opinion.

Thanks,

Perry


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Pawpawsailor said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful work!
> ...


This makes complete sense! So maybe I should call mine a (FWOPFS) Fatty Waist Original Pickle Fork Shooter


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Metropolicity said:


> Pawpawsailor said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


Hahaha, I think we've started a trend!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

One of your special and artistic pieces. Bravo!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Call these "beautiful shooters" sounds like an understatement...

Dear sir, you're an ABSOLUTE ARTIST, both in body and soul!!

What your mind envisions, your graceful hands can bring to life!!

What I like in your work, besides the obvious (design, finish, craftsmanship...), is that you can make a very functional and aesthetically pleasing slingshot without embellishing it beyond true taste!!

EXCELLENT works!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, but you're making me feel a little embarrassed.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey Pawpa,

these are really beautiful!

thanks for sharing,

Be


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Both are beauties, but the SWOPFS is awesome! A cool design and nice choice of colors :bowdown:


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

Both slingshots are well made....i like the pfs the most.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

I love it!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------

